# finally, 1st road bike.



## ArcticCat500 (Feb 22, 2012)

I finally realized I wasn't going to be able to swing the cost of the Roubaix I wanted, but was in dyer need of a road bike to take the sting out of the mt bike.
My LBS gave me a good deal on a 2010 leftover Secteur Elite, with Shimano 105 group, I rode a similar bike with Sram Apex as well, and liked the 105 a lil bit better. 
I figure I can upgrade as I go, and when the time comes, build that Roubaix I want.
With about 25 miles on my first ride and laid down another 10 on the bike path with my daughter yesterday, Im very pleased with this bike to say the least.
Not a bad 1st road bike.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice. My first bike was a 2010 Secteur Sport. Unfortunately I really did not like the Sora components and eventually wanted more aggressive geo, but the bike is a great bike.


----------



## jeeper006 (May 10, 2010)

Not bad at all!!! My first road bike was a 2010 Allez and I loved it!! I wasn't a fan of the sora shifters, but now I have a Tarmac with 105 and they perform and feel great.... I'm sure you'll love the 105 components... Congrats on the purchase!!


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Nice and clean,I love it ! Enjoy !


----------



## felix5150 (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice first bike! I wouldn't worry about upgrades, the 105 components will serve you well for years. If you do have the upgrade bug and have to get something, maybe the wheels as they maybe make a difference in the ride and are easy to move to a new bike. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## jammers5 (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice bike! Enjoy!

J5


----------



## mbakes (Apr 22, 2012)

Enjoy your new ride!


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks guys, Im really enjoying it. Felix5150, I'll run the rubber off before I do anything to serious but wheels are in the future. and maybe some carbon down the road.


----------



## Shurdaddy (Aug 10, 2010)

Looks great. Enjoy!


----------



## philbennett (Jan 20, 2012)

very clean look to that one, nice pick. being able to do bike bike path with the daughter is better than riding part of the tour de france route on an S-works, enjoy it while you can.


----------



## millerasm (Mar 28, 2012)

good bike, have fun riding with the family.


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

Don't rush to upgrade components....Shimano 5700 105 group is so good it's unreal ... this is a great bike and you will get crazy good times on it and then one day convert it to a buddy bike ... so don't sell it....

... is what I think.

But you are gonna' drop the bars a little, right?


----------



## did291 (Sep 12, 2011)

Scott in MD said:


> Don't rush to upgrade components....Shimano 5700 105 group is so good it's unreal ... this is a great bike and you will get crazy good times on it and then one day convert it to a buddy bike ... so don't sell it....
> 
> ... is what I think.
> 
> But you are gonna' drop the bars a little, right?


I Think the 2010 had 5600 105, they still work great.


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Feb 22, 2012)

Scott in MD said:


> Don't rush to upgrade components....Shimano 5700 105 group is so good it's unreal ... this is a great bike and you will get crazy good times on it and then one day convert it to a buddy bike ... so don't sell it....
> 
> ... is what I think.
> 
> But you are gonna' drop the bars a little, right?


No, maybe a in time but not right now, I have lower back issues, I spend most of my time on the hoods. Until I gain a little more lower back strength the bars are fine for me, I bought the bike for exercise and enjoyment, Im not a racer or anything remotely close.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ArcticCat500 said:


> No, *maybe a in time but not right now*, I have lower back issues, I spend most of my time on the hoods. Until I gain a little more lower back strength the bars are fine for me, I bought the bike for exercise and enjoyment, Im not a racer or anything remotely close.


That's a fine plan, but to address what you've offered re: bar height/ racers, it doesn't necessarily hold true that a more upright position takes stress off the lower back. The opposite could be true, which is one reason why (generally speaking) hybrids aren't favored for longer rides.

Dropping the bars has the effect of better dispersing rear weight. The bulk is still on the sit bones, but because of a more angled pelvis (and back), some weight is shifted away from the lower back.

To clarify, two points. I'm not a believer in emulating pro setups, so this info is offered as a general guideline. You don't say just what you lower back issues are, so far be it from me to play internet fitter or dr. But a moderate (level with saddle to ~2" lower) bar drop is a good compromise and generally well tolerated by recreational riders. As always, YMMV.


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Feb 22, 2012)

I completely understand PJ, I rode several bikes from Tarmac's, Allez's, Roubaix's, Crux's, and even the Sirrus, in which I really enjoyed, but my LBS did shy me away from it seeing that I may lay down some serious road miles, to me right now 25 to 30 are serious road miles.

As a total novice I was amazed how completely different all these bikes felt, I liked the Roubaix the most, ride and comfort were above all, but I just couldnt swing the cost at this time.
I do think the bars look higher then they actually are because of the low angle of the photo, and we did change an flip the stem to give her a more upright stance. I love the way the bike feels and I've yet to experience any lower back issues, whether its 10 to 20+ miles.
It fits, it feels right and I can ride it without worry.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ArcticCat500 said:


> *I completely understand PJ,* I rode several bikes from Tarmac's, Allez's, Roubaix's, Crux's, and even the Sirrus, in which I really enjoyed, but my LBS did shy me away from it seeing that I may lay down some serious road miles, to me right now 25 to 30 are serious road miles.
> 
> As a total novice I was amazed how completely different all these bikes felt, I liked the Roubaix the most, ride and comfort were above all, but I just couldnt swing the cost at this time.
> I do think the bars look higher then they actually are because of the low angle of the photo, and we did change an flip the stem to give her a more upright stance.* I love the way the bike feels and I've yet to experience any lower back issues, whether its 10 to 20+ miles.
> It fits, it feels right and I can ride it without worry*.


...and I understand as well. My point really was simply to offer where some dynamics of bike fit are counter intuitive. Many IMO/E, are.

But re: the last bold statement, as the saying goes... If it ain't broke, don't fix it. :thumbsup:

Glad you're enjoying your bike. It's a beaut!


----------



## jesperjes (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice bike 

Enjoy


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

You will flip that stem back in some time....I have my Tarmac stem flipped right now for my buddy to ride it and I hate it...but I road it with a flipped stem for 3 months getting used to that lower geometry.

The advise you got here is good, don't worry about upgrading anything on this bike except rims if you have to. The $$ to upgrade versus saving up for you next bike is not money well spent.


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Feb 22, 2012)

Sworker said:


> You will flip that stem back in some time....I have my Tarmac stem flipped right now for my buddy to ride it and I hate it...but I road it with a flipped stem for 3 months getting used to that lower geometry.
> 
> The advise you got here is good, don't worry about upgrading anything on this bike except rims if you have to. The $$ to upgrade versus saving up for you next bike is not money well spent.


Thanks, Ive logged a click over 100miles since Ive had her, seriously Im planning on pimping the heck out of it. This way way when Im ready, I'll just swap the parts over to a Roubaix frame.
looking at wheels, but the stem,post,bars are close behind.


----------

